# Amplificador 21w Classe AB +  Fuente Simetrica 16-0-16v



## MarLeyton (Jul 19, 2010)

Saludos de nuevo...

Se trata de un amplificador de instrumento de seguimiento de la música cuando en el escenario. Proporciona 21W de potencia de salida de este pequeño diseño. Consta de 5 transistores de proposito general (BC550,BC560,TIP41). su alimentacion es de 32v 1A.

Disfrutenlo


----------



## osk_rin (Jul 19, 2010)

muy sencillo =)

y gracias por el aporte. una pregunta. ya lo probaste???

saludos


----------



## MarLeyton (Jul 19, 2010)

Si lo probe fue un proyecto que armamos hace 2 meses 
disfrutalo nos dio buenos resultados lo armamos en un protoboard D


----------

